# PSU Shroud / Platte beim Fractal Design Define S2/R6



## iBlaze (15. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir das Fractal Design R6 als Gehäuse zuzulegen. Leider stört mich das "Loch", wenn die HDD Halterung versetzt wird. Beim Define S2 gibt es eine solche Abdeckung. Nun bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob die Abdeckung auch beim R6 passt, da es grundsätzlich ein nahe zu identisches Gehäuse ist. Es gibt eine PCGH-Edition vom R6 wo genau das berücksichtigt worden ist, aber das dunkle Glas gefällt mir nicht. Ich möchte gerne reinschauen.

Im Fractal Shop gibt es die Platte einzeln zu kaufen:
SP-FD-PSUSHPLATE-002

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## iBlaze (20. August 2019)

*AW: PSU Shroud / Platte beim Fractal Design R6*

Hi,

für die unter euch, die das in Zukunft interessieren wird.
Die PSU Plate des Define S2 passt auch beim Define R6. Hab ich erfolgreich bei mir verbauen können.


----------

